# One month of separation...



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 20 years and separated for a month. Basically, he told me he just didn't want to have to check in with anyone any more and does not want to be married. I honestly think he is going through a mid-life crisis and there may be another woman. 

During the month that we have been separated, we had one good week where we talked and things felt comfortable. Other than that, he has been totally hateful to me and says that he will never, ever come back. 

He said that he wanted to get our attorneys to ok documents that we prepared for a visitation schedule for our son and for separating our bills. I worked with him on that. Now he is saying that he does not say any reason to hold off on preparing a full-blown separation agreement and I don't want to do that. What are my legal options here?


----------

